# So, you want to get Married?



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok, ladies....this is a 4 part series and this Pastor is awesome!

The link below starts off with the 1st part of the series.  Please, when you have time, listen to all 4 parts.  It's for both women and men.

Awesome!  Please come back and share how you enjoy the sermons.

Blessings!

http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/Enduring_Truth/archives.asp?bcd=9/14/2007

BTW: Ladies, take notes if you can.  Good stuff!


----------



## dlewis (Sep 26, 2007)

I can't listen here at work or at home because I have dial up.  I wish they had questions or something.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

dlewis said:


> I can't listen here at work or at home because I have dial up. I wish they had questions or something.


 
Awww...man. It's really good too. You can order the series though on the website: www.enduringtruth.org

BTW:  Girl, your hair is off the hook!!!

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

Oooooohhhhhh...I hope you all are listening to this...it's soooooooooooo good!!!!


----------



## laCriolla (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

laCriolla said:


> thanks!!


 
You are welcome.  Did you get a chance to listen to it?

It is a great message for those who are single.  I'm married and I enjoyed listening to it immensley!!!


----------



## poetist (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll have to wait till I get home to hear it. But you say its enduring truth? Is that Pastor Paul Shephard? If so, he;s awesome. I listen to him on the radio and want to visit his church sometime soon.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

poetist said:


> I'll have to wait till I get home to hear it. But you say its enduring truth? Is that Pastor Paul Shephard? If so, he;s awesome. I listen to him on the radio and want to visit his church sometime soon.


 
Girl, you know that's right!!!!!  I love Pastor Shephard...his messages are always on point...all the time.

I can't wait until you hear this message.  I enjoyed it so much.  I think I'm going to get the series for a few single friends...they would really appreciate a gift like this for Christmas!

Blessings.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice & Wavy- Thanks so much for sharing! I’ve listened to all 4 parts of the sermon and it was enriching to me.

In Part II - how you handle close door situations will determine how far you get in life was deep on so many levels. 
-Ruth & Naomi had some closed doors BUT how Ruth responded is what caused her to receive and walk in the things of God.

In Part III – This really stood out to me “A person shows commitment and faithfulness by practicing it in their current life; serving in the community, ministry, and on their job, etc.” Allow that Significant Other to build credibility with you in character, faithfulness, and commitment. 

Also, I rarely hear people mention “Pre-engagement counseling” -counseling before you receive the engagement ring and announce to the world that you are getting married. I definitely like this idea.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 26, 2007)

Also, I thought it was very important and significant that he mentioned in Part I " Maximize your life as a single women - don't wait for a man to get a life."

Ruth left her country and lost her husband but yet she was proactive, polite, and persistent in her own life before she met Boaz. She definitly maximized her life.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

PinkPebbles said:


> Nice & Wavy- Thanks so much for sharing! I’ve listened to all 4 parts of the sermon and it was a enriching to me.
> 
> In Part II - how you handle close door situations will determine how far you get in life was deep on so many levels.
> -Ruth & Naomi had some closed doors BUT how Ruth responded is what caused her to receive and walk in the things of God.
> ...


 
You are welcome.  I really liked part 2 and 3 as well.  Very informative and funny too!  My dh and I do marriage workshops for couples who have a good relationship, but would like it to be better.  We help them work out some of the "kinks" that arise in marriage and the workshops are dynamic.  We have a waiting list now for so many couples.  Sometimes, there are couples who have more kinks than we would like, but overall its a blessing to work for God in this area and help them to overcome in their marriages.

I loved that he does "Pre-engagement counseling" as well.  My pastor does this too and let me tell you, its far better to find out if you both will be a match before the Pre-marital counselling than afterwards.  It's a much better system I think.

Thank you for listening and sharing.  I can't wait for others (RR and KLB too) to listen and then share with us what they thought of it.

Blessings.


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, N&W!!!

When I saw the title of this thread, I was kinda like "Uh ohhhh".... Is this going to be one of those types of threads that say "be careful for what you ask for...."

I will listen to the series.... Based on what was said here, it sounds like the same (effective) principles to maximize one's season.... So I suppose for me it's like "you know what to do, now do it!".... Amen....

Thank you for thinking of me! I will listen to the series and share my response....


----------



## poetist (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, you know that's right!!!!! I love Pastor Shephard...his messages are always on point...all the time.
> 
> I can't wait until you hear this message. I enjoyed it so much. I think I'm going to get the series for a few single friends...they would really appreciate a gift like this for Christmas!
> 
> Blessings.


 

I knew it had to be him. Cool. I'm gonna check it out when I get home. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GlamourGirl (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Nice & Wavy. I can't wait to listen to this later on tonight!


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm listening now.... He had me at the point when he talked about the married folk not checking out on the message.... I also feel his sincerity....


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 26, 2007)

Where's Part 2? ETA: I figured it out.... Thank you!


----------



## Danene5 (Sep 26, 2007)

This was such an encouraging word. I am passing this on to all of my friends.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Hi, N&W!!!
> 
> When I saw the title of this thread, I was kinda like "Uh ohhhh".... Is this going to be one of those types of threads that say "be careful for what you ask for...."
> 
> ...


 
LoL...I kinda knew you would.  I think you would really enjoy listening and make sure you have your pen and paper handy to write down all the good stuff he talks about.  Let me know how you enjoyed it!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I'm listening now.... He had me at the point when he talked about the married folk not checking out on the message.... I also feel his sincerity....


 
He is an excellent teacher and he makes you think while making you laugh too all at the same time.  When I first heard his message on marriage, my husband and I took so many notes...it was excellent and hysterical!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

Danene5 said:


> This was such an encouraging word. I am passing this on to all of my friends.


 
OHHHHHH....I'm so glad.  This one is a good one to pass along!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

GlamourGirl said:


> Thanks for posting this Nice & Wavy. I can't wait to listen to this later on tonight!


 
You are welcome.  Oh, please let me know how you enjoyed it!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

PinkPebbles said:


> Also, I thought it was very important and significant that he mentioned in Part I " Maximize your life as a single women - don't wait for a man to get a life."
> 
> Ruth left her country and lost her husband but yet she was proactive, polite, and persistent in her own life before she met Boaz. She definitly maximized her life.


 
Let me tell you, girl....when he began to talk about Ruth, as a married woman I was taking notes regarding my husband.  It was really good stuff!!!


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Now, this was beneficial!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Now, this was beneficial!


 
I'm glad that you listened to it.

There was one thing that he said that really stood out to me:

He said..."When God gives you a vision, He will give (or show) you the end but, He will not show you the journey.  We will just get in the way.

I was truly blessed by this.


----------



## victorious (Sep 27, 2007)

I listened to all four parts last night at home, and I really enjoyed it. (I want to check out his other messages too.)

He made excellent points about dating and marriage. He discussed true human emotions--no super spiritual, holier than thou stuff. Some parts were very funny.

I like how he presented Ruth and her integrity.

Thanks for sharing that link. Lord knows I want to be married to a Boaz and not a bozo.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

victorious said:


> I listened to all four parts last night at home, and I really enjoyed it. (I want to check out his other messages too.)
> 
> He made excellent points about dating and marriage. He discussed true human emotions--no super spiritual, holier than thou stuff. Some parts were very funny.
> 
> ...


 
You are welcome.


And at the bolded:


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2007)

Precious Wavy, I was finally able to listen.  I really enjoyed this.    This is a good site to 'focus' upon as well.


----------



## pearlygurl (Sep 27, 2007)

Came right on time....thanks for sharing


----------



## foxxymami (Sep 27, 2007)

Is it something I should listen to on my own?  Or can I listen to it with my SO?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy, I was finally able to listen. I really enjoyed this.  This is a good site to 'focus' upon as well.


 
I'm glad you were able to listen to it Shimmie.  His ministry is a good one and he really speaks the truth in love.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

pearlygurl said:


> Came right on time....thanks for sharing


 
You are welcome!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

foxxymami said:


> Is it something I should listen to on my own? Or can I listen to it with my SO?


 
It would be great for the both of you.  He touches on both Ruth and Boaz.  It's really good!


----------



## Kenedie (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I listened to all four parts and then the remaining sermons all day. He is an excellent teacher and this word has been a real blessing to me!! Thanks again!


----------



## ccd (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you for this


----------



## GlamourGirl (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are welcome.  Oh, please let me know how you enjoyed it!




I sooo enjoyed it!! I just finished it and have been so blessed by his message. I think I'm going to have to buy the CD's. He's sooo funny. I wish they had it on DVD. I loved the part when he talked about his wife needing some groceries and she not wanting to bother him so she walked to the store with her children's wagon. What a great example she is of a Godly wife!! Thanks again Nice & Wavy; this message has _really_ encouraged me!


----------



## mango387 (Sep 28, 2007)

I AM SO LATE, BUT THIS IS THE CHURCH I ATTENDED FOR A YEAR!!!  I am typing in all caps, because I am screaming on the inside.  I lived in the Bay Area really close to Mountain View (where this church was located), and one of my mentors invited me to worship w/ her as soon as I moved to CA.  I must say that this church was PHENOMENAL.  It was like a megachurch/family church simultaneously.  (I am from a family-size church of 500 people, so I have always had reservations about churches w/ over 2000 members.  This church, however, changed my opinion).


Anyway, I actually purchased the CD in this series that was about "maintaining sexual purity" at ALL COSTS.  This must have been a tough sermon for him to preach in the SF Bay Area, but he did it and convicted/encouraged a lot of people to get/stay on the course (including me).  I hope to post some of the pictures from some of their events b/f this weekend is over.  Please feel free to ask any questions.  Thanks, OP!



Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, ladies....this is a 4 part series and this Pastor is awesome!
> 
> The link below starts off with the 1st part of the series.  Please, when you have time, listen to all 4 parts.  It's for both women and men.
> 
> ...


----------



## preciouzone (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks OP, i'm about to go listen to all 4 parts. And I feel that this is right on time for me too! 

I'll be back to comment...


----------



## caligirl2385 (Oct 1, 2007)

I LISTENED TO ALL FOUR PARTS.  I THOUGHT IT WAS EXCELLENT.  I'LL BE PASSING THE LINK TO MY FRIENDS AS WELL.  THANKS, OP!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 1, 2007)

Kenede:  Glad you enjoyed it!

ccd:  I knew you would enjoy it as much as I did!

Glamourgirl:  Wasn't it great?  You are so welcome.

Mango: You went to his church?  Oh, I would love to go one day, both the dh and I.  Please show the pics....I'm excited to see them.

Preciouszone:  I'm glad you enjoyed it as well.  All his messages are good ones.

Caligirl:  Thanks for getting back to me on how you liked it.  I knew you would....blessings!


----------



## NOLA2NY (Nov 15, 2007)

bumping...
i had to search page by page for this thread again..Thanks N&W


----------



## shalom (Nov 15, 2007)

NW - I never got the chance to listen to this.  Do you have any suggestions for finding this message?

Thanks.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Nov 15, 2007)

shalom said:


> NW - I never got the chance to listen to this. Do you have any suggestions for finding this message?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Did you go to the archives and see if its still in there?  Sometimes, he removes the link and then you have to purchase the cd..it's worth it though.

HTH


----------



## shalom (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, I checked the archives.  I also listen to about 5 of the other messages he had there.  He's awesome.

I'll look into making a purchase.

Thanks for the hookup.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Nov 16, 2007)

AM I TRIPPIN'? 

I dont see anything about marriege?


----------



## janiebaby (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.enduringtruth.org/store/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=941944

It is no longer offered for free, you have to purchase it.


----------

